# Car Insurance



## happydunk (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi all

Can anyone give me an insurance company who will insure old cars, it seems all I try will do 1985 onwards, I just want a cheap car to run to the shops in. Cheers for help

Duncan


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

happydunk said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can anyone give me an insurance company who will insure old cars, it seems all I try will do 1985 onwards, I just want a cheap car to run to the shops in. Cheers for help
> 
> Duncan


Try OUTSURANCE... just fire, theft and third party


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Car insurance isn't compulsory in RSA but of course, it is sensible.

FWIW, it's cheaper to insure a CLASSIC car rather than an OLD car.

I insure my CLASSIC car with Santam and it costs me R138 and a few cents a month..... and that's for a car with a 5.7 litre engine.










The other good news is that RSA is chokka block with classic cars at knock down prices. My local town just had a classic car show that attracted no less than 135 classic cars..... and some of the larger collections weren't even displaying at that one.


----------

